# Fendi 9 week pup



## TBGKennels (Jul 8, 2021)

Hey what’s going on you guys? I’m new here I discovered the site from a google search and decided to join lol. Anyway I’m trying to discover my pups bloodline I just recently got her from a breeder who I found online .. The Breeder says that her dad is a pure bred amstaff and mom is a pure bred apbt


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome abaord TBGKennels. Great looking dogs and the bridle pup couldn't be cuter.

Joe


----------

